# new babies



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

1 week old 





































I breed my Agouti pied to my black and tan male, just to see what i would get, very interesting lol


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

aww my mouse had babys 2 weeks ago


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

9 days old now, all doing well


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

They look a bit thin to me. That's a lot of babies for one mother to handle. I would be sure if you are not culling that you give her extra protein and food so she can keep up. They are adorable though. I really like how rich and red the agouti's are!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

wow i counted 12 in the 1st photo! Was that just 1 litter


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

yeah she had a large litter, all survived


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

That's crazy 

I just love pied agoutis. And that's quite a mixed bag for one litter too!

Maybe some milk soaked bread would help them fatten up some. <3


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

every single one has survived, a super litter, but all turned out beautiful


----------

